# bowhunter freestyle question



## miketucky (Nov 19, 2008)

i couldn't find anything to the contrary in the rules, but is a light allowed to shine on your fiber in bowhunter freestyle class?


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

*Bump...*

Good question. Don't know... I'm just now getting into the rules of shooting 3D and such.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

It is legal, but it can't be mounted in your sight picture as it may be used as another sight reference.

Lien2


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

Correct ^

Basically, if you look thru your peep and match it around your sight housing (assuming its round too) you can't be able to see the light housing itself. 

So, if its mounted outside the sight ring or behind the riser, you are good to go!


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

I dont beleve it can screw into the top/bottom of your pin guard either.


----------



## HiTech Archer (Jan 24, 2008)

yes it can be mounted to the pin gaurd


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> yes it can be mounted to the pin gaurd


I would highly suggest checking with your NFAA State Director on this one. I'm nearly 100% certain you cannot have the light mounted directly onto the pin guard if using all 5 fixed pins. Less than that, don't know the ruling on that?

>>----->


----------



## psestaffshooter (Feb 9, 2009)

*8 time Vt NFAA State and 4 TIme sectional champion*

As a current shooter in NFAA and former state and sectionals champion in the class of BHFS and BHFSL I can tell you that you may have a light on your pins...it may not however be mounted in any way that the housing of the light shall be visible within the sight window...also you can go to the NFAA site and go to documents...look at styles and rules and you will have a clear description of what I just explained to you.


----------



## Brandon60x (Feb 17, 2009)

*Peeps*

Are you allowed to use a clarifier lense in your peep sight, still use pins and shoot?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Yes, you can use a clarifier (or verifier, usually a verifier is used w/ pin sights) in the BHFS class in NFAA. No lens is allowed in the sight itself, but a lens in the peep is not disallowed, and hence is okay.

>>------>


----------

